# Abnormal Blood Flow to Uterus



## Holly667 (Jun 3, 2003)

Dear Peter,

I don't know if you can help me but any advice would be great. Sorry it's such a long one.

You kindly gave me advice back in May when I had bleeding in early pregnancy, sadly I lost the baby. I am 37 years old and have no children.

I have been having IVF treatment, positive test on 1st attempt but lots of problems. Bleeding in early pregnancy, fetus heartbeat stopped at 7.5 weeks, D&C to remove, pegnancy remains left after surgery which caused heavy bleeding, cyst on ovary. Last scan (8 weeks after surgery) showed cyst & pregnancy remains gone but now another problem, abnormal blood flow to uterus.

The sonographer hadn't seen anything like it before and had to take the scan pictures to her boss, a consultant radiologist. My IVF consultant talked to the consultant radiologist and they don't want to do any further investigations in the hope that it clears itself. Apparently all investigations carry some risk. The radiologist wants to scan me himself in 8 weeks time. My questions are what could the problem be? I have not been told. The IVF consultant did say it was caused by the pregnancy.

Also, could this problem have caused the bleeding in pregnancy which resulted in losing my baby? (if yes it would help me come to terms with it, at least I would know the reason). If I become pregnant again after it has cured itself or been treated, could the problem recur? The IVF consultant says it's not his area of speciality. I have been told that if I become pregnant whilst the abnormal blood supply is there I will probably miscarry. 

IVF consultant also said I could bleed very heavily, so heavy that I could be hospitalised and a rare complication could be that I will lose my uterus.

First period has just arrived (8.5 weeks after D&C), I've never been as happy to see one! The delay was apparently because of the pregnancy remains left in my uterus.

I have had complication after complication and need to start gathering advice as to whether it is worth us having any more attempts at IVF. To go through all this again would be an absolute nightmare.

I am seeing my GP this week in the hope that she will send me to a consultant gynaecologist so I can get some answers but any advice in the meantime would help.

Holly


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Holly667 said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I don't know if you can help me but any advice would be great. Sorry it's such a long one.
> 
> ...


----------

